# 2nd Ed AD&D in Northeast PA - Players Wanted



## Drunken_Ranger (Nov 4, 2004)

Hello all.  I am a long-time DM with a small existing group of 2nd Edition players.  We are hoping to find a couple of new players (no experience needed) who love roleplaying over hack 'n' slash.  We are all about story and character.  

Our current storyline is bringing us to a turningpoint in my own setting (no FR, Ebberon, etc.) which will come to a head in the Shadow War.  The Shadow is an ancient entity, niether good nor evil, but an abomination with the power to bend the wills of men and monsters alike.  The Shadow was defeated long ago, and has been waiting for the right time to launch it's new attack.  The best part is, my entire setting may be completely changed based on what the players do.  But that's the way I run the game.  The more my players contribute, the better.  Don't settle for being overshadowed by the famous heroes of Forgotten Realms and the like.  Be the Drizzt of my world.  Have Bards sing songs of YOUR exploits.  Play the tortured Tanis or Raistlin type.  Swing from chandeliers, marry the princess, do it all.  Your imagination and the limits of your insanity are the only boundaries.

If interested; Post here, or look for the Monroe County Dungeons and Dragons group at dnd.meetup.com

Peace, Love, and Pitbulls!


----------



## Drunken_Ranger (Nov 29, 2004)

*Still looking*

Just a shameless bump.  I'm still in the market for more players, so post if you're interested.


----------

